# Accento chiuso o aperto



## Aloha

Ciao amici!

Ho urgente necessità di sapere come si chiama questo tipo ti accento: "`", per differenziarlo da "´".

Si parla di accento acuto: "´" - é

e di accento "grave" o "aperto": "`" - è

Grazie in anticipo!!!


----------



## Hermocrates

` accento "grave"; una vocale segnata da accento grave in italiano è detta "vocale aperta", es: è, ò

´ accento "acuto"; una vocale segnata da accento acuto in italiano è detta "vocale chiusa", es: é, ó

Spero aiuti.


EDITATO per aggiungere:

Un trucchetto per impare a distinguere i due accenti a colpo d'occhio: "grave" vuol dire pesante, e il segno grafico che rappresenta l'accento grave va dall'alto al basso ("cade").  "Acuto" vuol dire in musica "alto", e il segno grafico per l'accento acuto va dal basso verso l'alto ("sale").


----------



## Aloha

Grazie mille!

Credo di aver capito:

-L'accento grafico grave "`" viene chiamato "grave" (proprio il simbolo)
-La vocale accentata con accento grafico grave, viene chiamata "vocale aperta"

-L'accento grafico acuto "´" viene chiamato "acuto" (proprio il simbolo)
-La vocale accentata con accento grafico acuto viene chiamata "vocale chiusa".

Quindi posso dire: "La vocale presente nella parola "caffè" viene accentata con accento grave sulla vocale aperta "è"".

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## Hermocrates

Aloha said:


> Quindi posso dire: "La vocale presente nella parola "caffè" viene accentata con accento grave sulla vocale aperta "è"".



Sì, più precisamente puoi dire che la vocale finale di caffè è aperta ed è rappresentata dall'accento grave. O che è rappresentata dall'accento grave perché aperta. 

Ciao!


----------



## Aloha

Fantastico!

Sei stato di grande aiuto!

Ti ringrazio tantissimo 

Arrivederci!


----------



## winegrower

Ora io, che ho appenna scoperto di ignorare completamente l'uso degli alti e dei gravi sono talmente scioccato da questa scoperta, che l'unica cosa che potrebbe salvarmi o darmi il colpo di grazia è chiedere: l'italiano medio, quando scrive, fa attenzione a questi accenti?


----------



## Hermocrates

winegrower said:


> Ora io, che ho appenna scoperto di ignorare completamente l'uso degli alti e dei gravi sono talmente scioccato da questa scoperta, che l'unica cosa che potrebbe salvarmi o darmi il colpo di grazia è chiedere: l'italiano medio, quando scrive, fa attenzione a questi accenti?



L'italiano medio, quando scrive di pugno (= a mano), tipicamente traccia un segnetto sulla vocale e non fa spesso molta distinzione tra i tipi di accento e nemmeno tra accento e apostrofo. Tuttavia scrivendo al computer è diverso. 

C'è da dire che in fine di parola la "o" italiana è sempre aperta (se non mi sbaglio), e infatti nella tastiera italiana del computer c'è solo la ò.

La più difficile da usare è la "e" accentata, perché a volte si usa la "è" e a volte la "é" e bisogna impare quando di usa quale. Ci sono diversi thread qui nel forum Solo Italiano che spiegano la differenza tra "è" e "é" e quando usare l'uno o l'altro accento (un aiutino: "*-é*" è più comune in fine di parola; ma la voce del verbo essere terza persona usa "*è*")

La "a", "i", "u" hanno un solo livello di apertura in italiano, quindi si usa un solo tipo di accento con queste vocali, e quindi non c'è bisogno di differenziarle. Per convenzione tipografica l'accento che si trova sulle tastiere del computer sulla "a", "i" "u" è sempre indicato come grave, anche se che la "i" e la "u" a rigor di termini non sono/possono essere vocali aperte perché per definizione sono vocali chiuse. È solo una convenzione tipografica. Credo che anche questo argomento sia già stato affrontato più in dettaglio


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è già parlato, occasionalmente :

mercé - accento grave o acuto 
perché / perchè 
più oppure piú? 
Accenti in italiano 
Berté/è 
La lettera "e" aperta e chiusa
etc.


----------



## Hermocrates

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Ci sono diversi thread qui nel forum Solo Italiano che spiegano la differenza tra "è" e "é" e quando usare l'uno o l'altro accento





Necsus said:


> Se ne è già parlato, occasionalmente :
> 
> mercé - accento grave o acuto
> perché / perchè
> più oppure piú?
> Accenti in italiano
> Berté/è
> La lettera "e" aperta e chiusa
> etc.



Eccoli prontamente! Grazie mille Necsus!


----------



## Montesacro

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> C'è da dire che in fine di parola la "o" italiana è sempre aperta (se non mi sbaglio), e infatti nella tastiera italiana del computer c'è solo la ò.


 
C’è da dire però che l’accento acuto sulla _o_ in finale di parola *va* utilizzato quando, per dare credibilità e realismo a un dialogo, si devono indicare su carta degli aggiustamenti morfologici tipici del linguaggio parlato.
Mi sto riferendo nello specifico alle forme tronche di sostantivi o nomi di persona usati al vocativo, così caratteristiche in varie parti d’Italia (ad esempio a Roma).

_Buonasera, dott*ó*!_
_Ciao Ant*ò*!_
_Come stai, am*ó*?_
_Profess*ó*, non mi interroghi!_
_Tes*ò*, stasera ti faccio una bella cacio e pepe!_


Ecco, trovare scritto _dott*ò*_ o _profess*ò*_ è un vero e proprio pugno nell’occhio…


----------



## WHAT2017

Ciao!
Vorrei sapere se c'è qualcuna regola che dica "di dov'é (Lei)?" e non "di dov'è?" come credo che dovrebbe essere. Su internet ci sono tante entrate per "di dov'é?" e non capisco perchè?
Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La risposta la trovi in qualsiasi dizionario e non c'è nessuna regola - La terza persona del verbo essere: *è*



> *è - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com*
> è:3° persona singolare dell'indicativo presente



"é" non è un verbo.


----------



## Mary49

La regola c'è: l'accento grave (è)  indica che il suono della "e" è aperto. "Perché" si scrive con l'accento acuto "é" perché il suono della "e" è chiuso.


----------



## bearded

WHAT2017 said:


> Su internet ci sono tante entrate per "di dov'é?" e non capisco perchè   perché


Su internet si trova di tutto, e le ''entrate'' con _dov'é_ sono sbagliate.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> La regola c'è: l'accento grave (è) indica che il suono della "e" è aperto.


La regola determina il suono, non il fatto che "è" sia la voce del verbo.


----------



## Mary49

Paulfromitaly said:


> La regola determina il suono, non il fatto che "è" sia la voce del verbo.


Mi riferivo alla regola ortografica che impone l'accento grave sulla terza persona singolare del presente indicativo del verbo essere.


----------



## WHAT2017

Paulfromitaly said:


> La risposta la trovi in qualsiasi dizionario e non c'è nessuna regola - La terza persona del verbo essere: *è*
> 
> 
> 
> "é" non è un verbo.


Grazie mille! Quello è lo che io pensavo


----------



## bearded

WHAT2017 said:


> Quello è lo che io pensavo


Questo è ciò che pensavo. 

 ''Lo che'' è una costruzione di tipo spagnolo.


----------

